# Just showing off a firewood find



## JerseyHighlander (Oct 29, 2021)

I've been "rescuing" pieces from the firewood pile for many years now. Many pieces wind up in a collection of milk crates in the basement awaiting some grand future use. I was back in that corner trying to clean up and organize a bit and found this piece I stashed a year or so ago and forgot all about. I came in a delivery of firewood I purchased and was obviously highly figured. I just had to pull it out and reveal it's wonders. 

As I said, obviously highly figured. I assume there's a name for this that one of you will fill me in on. 





I ran it through the bandsaw to get a semi-even surface then used a drawknife to clean it up further. Still having trouble with tearout, I cringed and put it to the sander.

A bit of Linseed oil to light up the incredible figure. 





A shot from the perpendicular face. It looks like the horizontal face is undulating, but it's perfectly flat. It's only a small piece but should make a few spectacular knife handles.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 29, 2021)

It reminds me so much of Japanese Tamo Ash between quilted and “peanut” pattern figuring. I love the two tone milky way bar coloration.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Oct 29, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> It reminds me so much of Japanese Tamo Ash between quilted and “peanut” pattern figuring. I love the two tone milky way bar coloration.


I'm still trying to figure out what it is. When I first grabbed it, it felt like Ash, local Ash, though I guess it could have been an ornamental yard tree, but it's not ring porous at all. I've been thinking Maple, from the weight/density etc but then, yah, that two tone coloration throws a curve in that. Still haven't taken a look at the end grain yet.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 30, 2021)

I had a pice like that once, the fibers in that look the same as what I had. Mine was oak and it also came out of a firewood pile.
I turned mine on the lathe and made a tool handle from it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 30, 2021)

I've had heavily indented grain like that with a few species, 'white ash', 'red oak' and 'white oak'. Also saw it in 'willow oak' once. I doubt you would get 'live oak' in your firewood, so 'white oak' is my best guess.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 30, 2021)

It does seem to have medulary rays showing in the first plane. The type of oak would elude me.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Oct 30, 2021)

Took a drawknife to the endgrain last night as the dog was out marking his territory. Was very surprised to see heavy medulary rays. It is a white Oak. Judging from the other factors and the color it looks like Swamp Oak specifically.

I've got a very similar piece that I knew was oak but this one was so light colored on the outside till I cut it. 

By any chance were any of yours also from the outskirts of a crotch?


----------



## Cliff. (Oct 30, 2021)

I'll chip in a guess, curly white oak. I never knew it existed but I learned about it from Bob Kloes in Wisconsin. On his facebook page if you scroll down you can see him misting some really wonderful boards. It is rare. On the other hand I never saw anything as intense as yours. But the edge of the board presents exactly that way.


----------



## rob3232 (Oct 30, 2021)

I call it curly/wavy grain? Here are some samples that I have handy. White Oak on the left and Red Oak on the right. The other is quartered White Oak and an end grain shot of the three. Obviously not as spectacular as the above pieces

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 30, 2021)

This is awesome stuff. I normally hate on oak for being bland but lately I have been running into light curl and such like that made it more interesting. The curl I been finding is in the butt flare or buttress area of the stump. Still haven't gone looking through a whole log for figure yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 31, 2021)

Incredible piece of wood Kyle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Oct 31, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> This is awesome stuff. I normally hate on oak for being bland but lately I have been running into light curl and such like that made it more interesting. The curl I been finding is in the butt flare or buttress area of the stump. Still haven't gone looking through a whole log for figure yet.


I worked with too much Red Oak over the years in the cabinet shops, developed a disliking for it. When I moved out to the woods, my property and the entire surrounding area is littered with it so it's again taken on that "plain vanilla" persona. But I had very little experience with White Oak and over the years I've come to appreciate what a different animal it is. Especially when it's sawn/split advantageously to take advantage of the medulary rays as in quarter-sawn pieces. The color is much more agreeable too. It's actually a great, strong, durable wood for tool handles among other things. If I don't have Hickory available, I have no issue using White Oak in it's place. Sometimes I even prefer it. It's nearly as rot resistant as Black Locust.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Oct 31, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I had a pice like that once, the fibers in that look the same as what I had. Mine was oak and it also came out of a firewood pile.
> I turned mine on the lathe and made a tool handle from it.
> View attachment 217842View attachment 217843View attachment 217844View attachment 217845View attachment 217846


Yours is very much like mine, including the very light color that is one of the things that threw me. Was it spalting or soft at all? How long ago was it turned? I'm curious if it will take on a darker color with age...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Yours is very much like mine, including the very light color that is one of the things that threw me. Was it spalting or soft at all? How long ago was it turned? I'm curious if it will take on a darker color with age...


No it wasn't spalted, very dry and solid, it has not darkened over the years. It was turned 8 to 10 years ago and I still have it and it looks the same as the day I turned it.


----------

